# [EU-Mal'Ganis] "Distilled" sucht Verstärkung für Myhtic Progress in Legion



## Lunzifer (27. Juli 2016)

Hey du, ja genau du,kennst du das?
 
Du bist kampfbereit und voll motiviert? Doch kaum kommst du ins TS jammert schon der Erste, dass wir Boss xy nicht schaffen. Der nächste hat keine Rerolls dabei und wieder ein anderer hat angeblich nicht mal Gold für Runen? Du bist der Einzige, der richtig gesockelt und verzaubert hat? Du bist der, der allen Flasks, Pots und Bufffood borgen muss? Und trotzdem hörst du, wie nach den ersten 2 Wipes die Motivation radikal sinkt und jeder jeden flamt und sich gegenseitig die Schuld zugeschoben wird, anstatt konstruktive Vorschläge zu bringen? Du bist der Einzige, der nicht im Feuer gestorben ist oder der Einzige im Raid, der den neuen Boss kennt? Du bist der, der den mythic Boss schon vor dem 30. Try verstanden hat?
 
Wenn du, so wie wir, alle diese Fragen mit "Ja" beantwortet hast, geht es dir so wie uns. Denn auch wir wollen die ganzen Steine und Deppen loswerden und mit einer guten, progress-orientieren Gilde durchstarten! Wenn dir das gefällt, dann bewirb dich bei uns, wenn du glaubst, dass du hochprozentig genug bist, um bei Distilled mitzumachen.
 
Wir bieten dir :
 
- 3 Raidtage (MI 19-23 Uhr, So 18-23 Uhr und Mo 19-23 Uhr)
- faire Lootverteilung (so, dass es dem Raid am meisten bringt)
- gutes und vor allem professionelles Auftreten im Raid
- keine Failer
- gut vorbereitete und hochmotivierte Mitspieler, die stetig nach einem höheren Perfektionslevel streben
- Progress und vor allem Loot
Aktueller Progress:
- NHC 7/7
- HC 7/7
- Mythic 3/7
 
Wir freuen uns auf eure Bewerbungen im Forum (http://distilled.enjin.com/) oder meldet euch via BattleTag Lunzi#1306 für weitere Fragen,
 
- Distilled


----------



## Lunzifer (2. August 2016)

/push


----------



## Lunzifer (9. August 2016)

/push


----------



## Lunzifer (17. August 2016)

/Push


----------



## Lunzifer (12. September 2016)

/push


----------



## Lunzifer (24. Oktober 2016)

/push


----------

